

Circuli: A game like ambient music generator - maurits
http://www.earslap.com/projectslab/circuli

======
CGamesPlay
I'm trying to make a pattern such that the dots always travel in one
direction. Is it possible?

~~~
lojack
[http://earslap.com/projectslab/circuli?q=11811v6819v2052811_...](http://earslap.com/projectslab/circuli?q=11811v6819v2052811_974oo83k4_3o273733k70073o127kooo6o32321)

